# Cape May Action?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Any reports from the front side wayyyyy down south? thanks.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The surf has been on fire. From the point around to the ferry and along the bay front in ncm. Clam and bunker are the baits of choice.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

awesome, I'll be out there tomorrow and sunday!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You guys ought to be on fire by now. The last few weeks on Assateague Island in Maryland were crazy. Best season I've seen yet.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

We have been. Decent sized fish have been taken. Average is up to 40lbs.


----------



## patandkyle (Jun 20, 2012)

*Cape May Surf and tackle??*

Hey; don't mean to steal this thread but I wasn't able to post a "new thread" and this one was relevant. My son and and I going to be staying in Cape May Courthouse next week June25th-29th and I want to take him surf fishing for the first time. I was thinking about down at/near the lighthouse any thoughts? Also, I'm gonna need to rent some rods; any tackle shops in the area and what are people catching in that area now and what are they using? Any time of day better? Ant help would be great you guys! Thanks:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Pat, 
I would take him to the concrete ship at Sunset Blvd. That would a little better for him. As for rods and bait, talk to Rich at Cape May Bait and Tackle 609-898-6001.


----------

